# [Solved] Anwendungen "laggen"

## SaltTheWound

Hallo zusammen,

seid einiger Zeit zeigen einige Anwendungen ein etwas nerviges Verhalten. Bei den meisten Aktionen frieren die betroffenen Programme für ~1-3 Sekunden ein. Zum Beispiel firefox wenn man einen neuen Tab öffnen will bzw eigentlich bei jedem Klick auf eine Schaltfläche. Oder wenn ich im audacious mp3s hinzufügen möchte. Betroffene Programme laufen aber insgesamt normal also die mp3 Widergabe ansich beispielsweise hängt nicht. Aber das anklicken von Schaltflächen führt so gut wie immer zu einem Lag. Sicher betroffen sind bei mir audacious, gimp, firefox, tuxguitar. Vermutlich noch mehr...

Hat/Hatte vielleicht jemand das gleiche Problem oder sieht hier einen Zusammenhang? Wenn mehr Infos nötig sind bitte nachfragen. Danke schonmal!

Michael

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.2.14 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.8.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.17.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.7-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8120_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16335660 total,  14619160 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 Feb 2015 18:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.1-r4

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.4

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.16 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo

Installed sets: @steam

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                                                                   

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"                                                                                             

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"                                                                                                                                                                    

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"                                                                                                                                          

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                                                    

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                                                                     

MAKEOPTS="-j9"                                                                                                                                                                        

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                                                        

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                                

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                                                                            

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X ac3 acl alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cairo cdda cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd encode ffmpeg flac flash fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde libav mad mkv mmx modules mp3 multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre png pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline session sox sse sse2 ssl systemd tcpd unicode vorbis zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

Last edited by SaltTheWound on Sun Mar 15, 2015 6:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

Wieviel Platz hast Du auf Deinen Partitionen?

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Verhalten nach längerem Gebrauch mit ext(X) und ziemlich voller Partition.

Die Dateien waren dermaßen fragmentiert, daß nur ein umkopieren geholfen hat.

Irgendwie kann man testen wie fragmentiert eine Partition ist ....google hat mir da geholfen.

Das wäre meine Idee  :Wink:  dazu.

----------

## SaltTheWound

Hey danke für den Tip!

Ich habe tatsächlich nur eine 30GB Partition mit ext4  (ältere SSD mit Windoof dualboot) und momentan noch ~6GB frei. War auch schon das ein oder andere mal komplett voll... Ich werds austesten.

EDIT: Hmm 0,4% Fragmentierung und keine Fehler im Dateisystem. Habs trotzdem mal checken lassen aber hat leider nichts gebracht.

Michael

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi,

gibt 

```
top
```

oder 

```
htop
```

eine erhöhte System oder Kernel-Auslastung aus ?

was sagen

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i _HZ
```

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i PREEMPT
```

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i IOSCHED
```

?

oder wenn /proc/config.gz nicht vorliegt, 

```
grep -i
```

angewandt auf /usr/src/linux/.config

Mal eine andere grafische Oberfläche ausprobiert ? (KDE, Gnome, XFCE, fluxbox, etc. etc.)

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev nv"

 

Hm, was für ein Grafikkartentreiber ist im Einsatz ?

Compositing ?

----------

## xtrace

HeyHeyHo,

ich hatte gleiche Probleme, nachdem ich mein System auf systemd umgestellt hatte.

Die Probleme traten ausschließlich dann auf, wenn ich NICHT KDE verwendet habe.

Sobald ich gnome oder XFCE oder Fluxbox, Enlightenment verwendet habe, hatte ich genau die gleichen Probleme.

Bist du die Anleitung für systemd nochmal durchgegangen? Ist es evtl. auch erst seit der Umstellung?

----------

## SaltTheWound

Hiho

also cpu-Last scheint wärend den lags nicht merklich zu steigen. Ich habe das ganze jetzt auch unter fluxbox getestet (normal nutze ich KDE). Auch da treten die lags auf!

```

michi # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i _HZ

CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_HZ_PERIODIC is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

```

```

michi # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i PREEMPT

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

```

```

michi # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i IOSCHED

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zitat:	
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="dummy fbdev nv"

 

Ok, da stand irgendwann mal "nvidia" ^^ Aber ich installiere sowieso immer den Nvidia Treiber direkt, nicht das nvidia-drivers Paket.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bist du die Anleitung für systemd nochmal durchgegangen? Ist es evtl. auch erst seit der Umstellung?
> 
> 

 

Da muss ich erstmal nachforschen. Die Anleitung bin ich noch nicht durchgegangen. Laut emerge habe ich sowohl openrc als auch systemd installiert. Kann/Soll das so sein?    :Shocked: 

----------

## py-ro

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, da stand irgendwann mal "nvidia" ^^ Aber ich installiere sowieso immer den Nvidia Treiber direkt, nicht das nvidia-drivers Paket. 

 

Sag nicht du benutzt den Nvidia Installer? Dann brauchst dich nicht wundern, diverse X11 Libs dürften ziemlich durcheinander dadurch sein.

Bye

Py

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, unter Gentoo den nVidia-Installer nutzen ist ne ganz schlechte Idee - damit macht man sich den xorg-server und und eselect opengl kaputt.

Nutze doch besser das nvidia-drivers Paket aus dem offiziellen Portage-Tree.

----------

## SaltTheWound

Ok. Ich habe mir das vor Jahren mal angewöhnt weil ich damals Probleme mit dem nvidia-drivers Paket hatte. Hmm jetzt ist blos die Frage, wie bekomme ich den Treiber vom Installer möglichst leichenfrei runter? Oder kann ich das Paket aus portage einfach drüber bügeln?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab solche Symptome, wenn bei mir die Platte gestresst ist. Wenn die voll am rödeln ist, dann klemmt es.

----------

## SaltTheWound

So jetzt läuft der portage eigene nvidia-Treiber. Lagt leider immer noch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab solche Symptome, wenn bei mir die Platte gestresst ist. Wenn die voll am rödeln ist, dann klemmt es.
> 
> 

 

Das dürfte bei einer SSD eigentlich nicht sein. Vor allem dürften die Lags dann denke ich nicht so anwendungsspezifisch sein.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich würde es mit PREEMPT versuchen.

 *Quote:*   

> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i PREEMPT
> 
> CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y
> 
> CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y
> ...

 

----------

## SaltTheWound

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde es mit PREEMPT versuchen. 
> 
> 

 

Auch das hat die Lags leider nicht beseitigt.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *SaltTheWound wrote:*   

> So jetzt läuft der portage eigene nvidia-Treiber. Lagt leider immer noch.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ich hab solche Symptome, wenn bei mir die Platte gestresst ist. Wenn die voll am rödeln ist, dann klemmt es.
> ...

 

Bitte poste mal deine Xorg log file (um zu verifizieren das jettz acuh wirklich der richtige treiber verwendet wird). Ich vermute das du auf einem software renderer treiber läufst.

----------

## SaltTheWound

Hier das log-file

```

michi # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    12.635] 

X.Org X Server 1.16.4

Release Date: 2014-12-20

[    12.635] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    12.635] Build Operating System: Linux 3.17.7-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    12.635] Current Operating System: Linux Hykrion 3.18.7-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 28 21:39:15 CET 2015 x86_64

[    12.635] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2

[    12.635] Build Date: 22 February 2015  06:37:55PM

[    12.635]  

[    12.635] Current version of pixman: 0.32.6

[    12.635]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    12.635] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    12.635] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Mar  2 12:01:33 2015

[    12.642] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    12.642] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    12.644] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[    12.644] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    12.644] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    12.644] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[    12.644] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    12.644] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    12.644] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[    12.644] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    12.644] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    12.644] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    12.651] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    12.651] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    12.651] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    12.651] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    12.651] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    12.651] (II) Loader magic: 0x804d20

[    12.651] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    12.651]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    12.651]    X.Org Video Driver: 18.0

[    12.651]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0

[    12.651]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    12.660] (EE) systemd-logind: failed to get session: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

[    12.660] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    12.660] (EE) /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Invalid argument

[    12.662] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:11c2:3842:3657 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    12.662] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    12.662] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    12.665] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    12.806] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    12.806]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    12.806]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    12.807] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  346.35  Sat Jan 10 20:53:39 PST 2015

[    12.808] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    12.810] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    12.824] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    12.824]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    12.824]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    12.824] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  346.35  Sat Jan 10 20:32:18 PST 2015

[    12.824] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    12.825] (++) using VT number 7

[    12.829] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    12.829] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    12.829] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    12.831] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    12.831]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    12.831]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    12.831] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    12.831] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    12.831] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    12.832] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    12.832]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    12.832]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    12.833] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    12.833] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    12.833] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    12.834] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    12.834] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    12.834] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    12.834] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    12.835] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Stereo" "0"

[    12.835] (**) NVIDIA(0): Stereo disabled by request

[    12.835] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

[    12.835] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    13.353] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST (GK106) at PCI:1:0:0

[    13.353] (II) NVIDIA(0):     (GPU-0)

[    13.353] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes

[    13.353] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.06.59.00.50

[    13.353] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST at PCI:1:0:0

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung S24B350 (DFP-1) (boot, connected)

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-2

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0):     SAMSUNG (DFP-3) (connected)

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-4

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung S24B350 (DFP-1): Internal TMDS

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Samsung S24B350 (DFP-1): 340.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-2: Internal TMDS

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-2: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0): SAMSUNG (DFP-3): Internal TMDS

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): SAMSUNG (DFP-3): 340.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.367] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-4: Internal DisplayPort

[    13.368] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-4: 960.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    13.368] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    13.368] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung S24B350 (DFP-1) (Using EDID frequencies has

[    13.368] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)

[    13.370] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    13.370] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device SAMSUNG (DFP-3) (Using EDID frequencies has been

[    13.370] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.)

[    13.373] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0"; removing.

[    13.373] (WW) NVIDIA(0): 

[    13.373] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode

[    13.373] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select".

[    13.373] (WW) NVIDIA(0): 

[    13.373] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[    13.373] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select,DFP-3:nvidia-auto-select"

[    13.373] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 3840 x 1080

[    13.405] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (92, 91); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    13.405] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    13.405] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    13.405] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[    13.405] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[    13.410] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    13.410] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    13.410] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    13.410] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    13.410] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    13.410] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    13.410] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    13.410] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    13.423] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select,DFP-3:nvidia-auto-select"

[    13.605] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    13.605] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[    13.605] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    13.607] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    13.607] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    13.607] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    13.607] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    13.607] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    13.607] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[    13.607] (--) RandR disabled

[    13.613] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    13.740] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    13.740] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.740] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    13.740] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    13.744] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    13.744]    compiled for 1.16.4, module version = 2.9.1

[    13.744]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    13.744]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0

[    13.744] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    13.744] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    13.744] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    13.744] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    13.744] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    13.744] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    13.744] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    13.744] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    13.744] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.744] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.744] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    13.764] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    13.764] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.764] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    13.765] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    13.765] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    13.765] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    13.765] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    13.765] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    13.765] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    13.765] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    13.765] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.765] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.765] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    13.765] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    13.765] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    13.765] (EE) /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Invalid argument

[    13.765] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event13)

[    13.765] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.765] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.765] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event14)

[    13.765] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.765] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.766] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event15)

[    13.766] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.766] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.766] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=9 (/dev/input/event16)

[    13.766] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.766] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.766] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Laser Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    13.766] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    13.766] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Laser Mouse'

[    13.766] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: always reports core events

[    13.766] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    13.766] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc069

[    13.766] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    13.766] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    13.766] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found relative axes

[    13.766] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    13.766] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    13.766] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    13.766] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    13.766] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    13.766] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb8/8-2/8-2:1.0/0003:046D:C069.0001/input/input3/event3"

[    13.766] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Laser Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[    13.766] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Laser Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    13.766] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    13.766] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    13.766] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    13.766] (**) Logitech USB Laser Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    13.767] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Laser Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    13.767] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.767] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.767] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC  (/dev/input/event4)

[    13.767] (**) Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.767] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC '

[    13.767] (**) Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : always reports core events

[    13.767] (**) evdev: Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    13.767] (--) evdev: Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Vendor 0x8bb Product 0x2902

[    13.767] (--) evdev: Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Found keys

[    13.767] (II) evdev: Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC : Configuring as keyboard

[    13.767] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb9/9-1/9-1:1.3/0003:08BB:2902.0002/input/input4/event4"

[    13.767] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC " (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    13.767] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.767] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.767] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    13.767] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event10)

[    13.767] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.767] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.768] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out Side (/dev/input/event11)

[    13.768] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.768] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.768] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Front Headphone (/dev/input/event12)

[    13.768] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.768] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.768] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Front Mic (/dev/input/event5)

[    13.768] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.768] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.768] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Rear Mic (/dev/input/event6)

[    13.768] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.768] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.768] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line (/dev/input/event7)

[    13.768] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.768] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.768] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out Front (/dev/input/event8)

[    13.768] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.768] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.769] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI SB Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event9)

[    13.769] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    13.769] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    13.769] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    13.769] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    13.769] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    13.769] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    13.769] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    13.769] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    13.769] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    13.769] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    13.769] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2"

[    13.769] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    13.769] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    13.769] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    13.769] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    29.757] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    29.757] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device SAMSUNG (DFP-3) (Using EDID frequencies has been

[    29.757] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.)

[    29.777] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    29.777] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung S24B350 (DFP-1) (Using EDID frequencies has

[    29.777] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)

[    30.452] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    30.452] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device SAMSUNG (DFP-3) (Using EDID frequencies has been

[    30.452] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.)

[    30.474] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    30.474] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung S24B350 (DFP-1) (Using EDID frequencies has

[    30.474] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)

[    30.889] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "HDMI-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +0+0 {ViewPortIn=1920x1080, ViewPortOut=1920x1080+0+0}"

[    31.174] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "HDMI-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +0+0 {ViewPortIn=1920x1080, ViewPortOut=1920x1080+0+0}, DVI-D-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +0+0 {ViewPortIn=1920x1080, ViewPortOut=1920x1080+0+0}"

[    31.823] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    31.823] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device SAMSUNG (DFP-3) (Using EDID frequencies has been

[    31.823] (**) NVIDIA(0):     enabled on all display devices.)

[    31.845] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[    31.845] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung S24B350 (DFP-1) (Using EDID frequencies has

[    31.845] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *SaltTheWound wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    12.660] (EE) /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Invalid argument 
> 
> ...

  Dazu gibt es wahrscheinlich auch heftige Fehlermeldungen im dmesg

Das hängt wahrscheinlich damit zusammen das =nvidia-drivers-346.35 noch nicht wirklich mit deinen laufenden 3.18er Kernel kompatibel ist.

Der Patch aus Bug 532082 sollte hier für >=linux-3.18 helfen.

(Den kannst du dir nach /etc/portage/patches/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-346.35/nv-drm.patch packen, und dann nvidia-drivers neu mergen)

----------

## Jean-Paul

@Josef.95, 

als ich noch nvidia nutzte, hatte ich nie Probleme mit einem neuen Kernel. Manchmal habe ich den neuesten Kernel noch am Tag der Veröffentlichung runtergladen und installiert. nvidia einfach gegen den neuen Kernel gebaut und gut. 

Manchmal gab es Problem mit dem xorg-server der nicht gepasst hat, aber nie der Kernel.

@SaltTheWound,

in deiner xor-conf.d/xxx stehen noch alte Einträge für Tastatur und Maus.

Als Anregung, so sollte es ungefähr aussehen  *Quote:*   

> # Maus
> 
> Section "InputClass"
> 
> 	Identifier 			"mouse"
> ...

 

Für  *Quote:*   

> /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Invalid argument 

  versuche mal diesen Eintrag  *Quote:*   

> Section "Screen"
> 
>     ...
> 
>     Device "DiscreteNvidia"
> ...

 

Ausserdem hast du noch systemd-Probleme, aber da halte ich mich raus.

----------

## SaltTheWound

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten. Ich berichte wenn ich Zeit gefunden habe mich um xorg und systemd zu kümmern!

----------

## Josef.95

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> @Josef.95,
> 
> als ich noch nvidia nutzte, hatte ich nie Probleme mit einem neuen Kernel. Manchmal habe ich den neuesten Kernel noch am Tag der Veröffentlichung runtergladen und installiert. nvidia einfach gegen den neuen Kernel gebaut und gut.
> 
> Manchmal gab es Problem mit dem xorg-server der nicht gepasst hat, aber nie der Kernel.

  Na, dann hast du einfach Glück gehabt :)

IdR müssen Treiber auf neue Kernel und Xorg Versionen angepasst werden - und das geht normal erst nach dem Release.

Nicht umsonst hat man im nvidia-drivers.ebuild einen Check eingebaut, der auf kompatible supportete Kernel und xorg-server Versionen prüft.

Ein älterer Treiber mit neuem Kernel geht idR immer schief.

......................................................................

@SaltTheWound

Alternativ könntest du auch mal mit einem 3.17er Kernel testen.

Oder mit dem neuen >=nvidia-drivers-346.47 welcher nun bis einschließlich linux-3.19 kompatibel ist  (hier ist dann der oben genannte nv-drm.patch nicht mehr erforderlich).

----------

## Jean-Paul

Also mehr als 6 Jahre nur Glück kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.

Dass ich diese Erfahrung nicht mit Gentoo gemacht habe, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen. 

Dass Gentoo Kernel-Abhängigkeiten zum nvidia einbaut kann ja durchaus sein, prinzipiell ist das nicht nötig.

In der offiziellen Doku steht auch nirgends dass der Treiber nur bis zu einer bestimmt Kernelversion funktioniert - im Gegensatz zum xorg-server.

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/346.47/README/minimumrequirements.html

Der 346.47-Treiber funktioniert mit allen Kerneln ab 2.6.9 bzw. 2.6.18 (Cuda) und nur mit xorg-server bis 1.7 (also ist 1.17.1 schon fraglich)

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

@Jean-Paul

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Also mehr als 6 Jahre nur Glück kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Dass ich diese Erfahrung nicht mit Gentoo gemacht habe, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
> 
> Dass Gentoo Kernel-Abhängigkeiten zum nvidia einbaut kann ja durchaus sein, prinzipiell ist das nicht nötig. 

 

Andere Distributionen patchen ihre nVidia Treiber meist selbst um mit neueren Kernel-Versionen zu funktionieren - siehe zb im schon genannten Bug-Link  https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/43147

Von daher ist unter Gentoo die Prüfung auf unterstützte Kernelversionen schon nötig. 

Gentoo patcht die Treiber nicht. Gentoo stellt die Treiber in den Tree so wie sie von Upstream kommen - wer selbst patchen möchte kann das leicht via epatch_user selbst machen. (Schau dazu am besten auch noch mal ins nvidia-drivers Ebuld)

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> In der offiziellen Doku steht auch nirgends dass der Treiber nur bis zu einer bestimmt Kernelversion funktioniert - im Gegensatz zum xorg-server.
> 
> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/346.47/README/minimumrequirements.html
> 
> Der 346.47-Treiber funktioniert mit allen Kerneln ab 2.6.9 bzw. 2.6.18 (Cuda) und nur mit xorg-server bis 1.7 (also ist 1.17.1 schon fraglich)

  Naja, mit

"Linux kernel 	2.6.18* and newer"

sind die Linux Versionen gemeint die bisher released wurden - das ist bis einschließlich 3.19

Und mit Xorg -version 1.17 sind alle 1.17er Versionen gemeint, also auch 1.17.1 usw

----------

## SaltTheWound

So nun hatte ich mal Zeit mich um Xorg und systemd zu kümmern. Hat leider nichts genütz was die Lags angeht.... aber hat sicher nicht geschadet.

----------

## SaltTheWound

Problem gelöst!

Allerdings war das reiner Zufall, da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen. Ich hatte im System 3 Sounddevices. Einmal onboard sound, dann die nvidia Grafikkarte (HDMI) und eine Asus Xonar. Nachdem sich immer mal wieder das Ausgabedevice von selbst umgestellt hat habe ich den Treiber für onbaord und nvidiakarte aus dem kernel entfehrnt, da ich sowieso nur die Xonar benutze. Damit sind auch die Lags weg   :Shocked: 

Ich verstehs nicht aber evtl hilfts ja noch jemanden.... Danke für eure Beiträge!

----------

